# Laminating printed decals without machine?



## Projec (Oct 7, 2011)

Hi, I make printed decals and don't have a laminating machine. I heard you can do it like how you would do a 2 colored decal and use registration marks? Just print and cut the original decal first, then cut on the laminate and then lay the laminate on top of the printed decal? Does that work?


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

I would hate to try to do it that way.......Here's what you need Big Squeegee Manual Laminating Tools


----------



## Projec (Oct 7, 2011)

theflowerboxx said:


> I would hate to try to do it that way.......Here's what you need Big Squeegee Manual Laminating Tools


How do I get the cuts out of the laminate if I do it using the big squeegee? Do i have to feed it back into the cutter and do a cut only? I have a BN20, I'm new to this industry still and I don't know how to refeed it and have it cut properly.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Yup, in Versaworks you tell it to "print only" and print crop marks, then let it dry (24 hrs) then laminate it, put it back into your machine and go back to the cut control tab and tell it to cut only. It'll read the crop marks and then cut it out. Also be sure a leave enough length so it doesn't run out when scanning the crop marks, it's about 4 extra inches or so.


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

David has it right. Print with marks and then cut only after laminating


----------



## JohnnyBGood (Aug 30, 2010)

Projec said:


> Hi, I make printed decals and don't have a laminating machine. I heard you can do it like how you would do a 2 colored decal and use registration marks? Just print and cut the original decal first, then cut on the laminate and then lay the laminate on top of the printed decal? Does that work?


 
Are the results using the BS just as good as using a laminator? I know a laminator is going to give you a lot more pressure, but will the manual method last jsut as long? I've been wanting to get a laminator, but most of my work doesn't require it, so I didn't want to make that investment. I've been spraying my stuff with frog juice.


----------



## JohnnyBGood (Aug 30, 2010)

Projec said:


> Hi, I make printed decals and don't have a laminating machine. I heard you can do it like how you would do a 2 colored decal and use registration marks? Just print and cut the original decal first, then cut on the laminate and then lay the laminate on top of the printed decal? Does that work?


 
Does the BS method work just as good as a laminator? I'm sure the laminator gives the best results by being able to apply even pressure, but will the manual method last just as long? I've been spraying some of my stuff with frog juice.


----------



## JohnnyBGood (Aug 30, 2010)

theflowerboxx said:


> I would hate to try to do it that way.......Here's what you need Big Squeegee Manual Laminating Tools


 
Does the BS method work just as good as a laminator? I'm sure the laminator gives the best results by being able to apply even pressure, but will the manual method last just as long? I've been spraying some of my stuff with frog juice.


----------



## JohnnyBGood (Aug 30, 2010)

Does the BS method work just as good as a laminator? I'm sure the laminator gives the best results by being able to apply even pressure, but will the manual method last just as long? I've been spraying some of my stuff with frog juice.


----------



## dim116 (Nov 27, 2006)

Take a look at this youtube video by nitewalker. It shows how he does it.
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uq5aiZ-2KhM[/media]


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

JohnnyBGood said:


> Does the BS method work just as good as a laminator? I'm sure the laminator gives the best results by being able to apply even pressure, but will the manual method last just as long? I've been spraying some of my stuff with frog juice.


It should last as long, I've been using one for around 4 yrs and haven't had any problems.


----------



## JohnnyBGood (Aug 30, 2010)

That's good to know that it will last just as long. I've tried it once before, bit I got a couple bubbles in it when I applied the laminate. I guess it just takes practice like everything else. What's the longest thing you guys have ever laminated with the BS?


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

The longest thing I have ever laminated with a BS is around 14'.


----------



## JohnnyBGood (Aug 30, 2010)

theflowerboxx said:


> The longest thing I have ever laminated with a BS is around 14'.


 
That's pretty amazing!! The longest thing I've ever put application tape on is 9 feet. LOL What vinyl / laminate combination do you use for your general signage? I use Oracal laminate, but have heard that it's a little harder to work with.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

95% of the time I use Oracal 3651 vinyl and Oracal 210 laminate.


----------

